# 2019 Trexlertown 35th Annual Swap Meet Thank you.



## jrapoza (Oct 1, 2019)

Greetings, 

   We would like to thank everyone that attended the swap meet. 

I have to say it was crazy that Saturday ended up having 105 vendors and Sunday only 27.

The Velodrome next door had the same experience with vendors, their field was was not even close to capacity and was lacking buyers as well. 

I hope everyone had a great time. 

People said the auction added some fun to Sunday.

I had a lot of people ask me can we make the auction a permanent part of the swap meet in the future. 

I ask all of you to please chime in with a PM to me,  or post if so choose your thoughts of an annual auction. 

Thank you again on behalf of the Trexlertown Fire Department. 

Joe Rapoza


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 1, 2019)

I have not been to Trexlertown in a few years and good to hear it's still going, but I preferred the Sunday only format...keeping the spandex crowd to Saturday.
It's nice to know if you're coming in from a distance, you have a reasonable opportunity to score something you now have to linger around in an extended festival format for.
Chris


----------



## Howard Gordon (Oct 2, 2019)

THANKS Joe!  Had a blast!!


----------



## bikejunk (Oct 2, 2019)

Yep I will not bother setting up on Sunday ever again peoples wallets were empty


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 7, 2019)

Didnt know about an auction on Sunday. No worries...found a dream bike on Saturday

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrapoza (Oct 8, 2019)

scrubbinrims said:


> I have not been to Trexlertown in a few years and good to hear it's still going, but I preferred the Sunday only format...keeping the spandex crowd to Saturday.
> It's nice to know if you're coming in from a distance, you have a reasonable opportunity to score something you now have to linger around in an extended festival format for.
> Chris





The show was extended for everyone's benefit.  People were complaining why not 2 days.  Memory lane and  Ann Arbor were 2 days.  So it has become more beneficial to all the people that set up at the Velodrome having a place to get settled on Friday and go the Velodrome for the few good hours that the swap meet runs.   

I have seen both good and bad Saturdays and Sundays over the years.  

In the end you have a better chance of finding some with 2 days of play rather than one " says the crowd".  

Thank you for your input.


----------



## jrapoza (Oct 10, 2019)

Howard Gordon said:


> THANKS Joe!  Had a blast!!



Always a great time seeing you and Chester.

Money! I can make anywhere, Friends on the other hand only come by a few times a year.


----------



## kingsting (Oct 22, 2019)

I loved the auction idea! Most of the stuff sold too.  My friend bought a couple of the bikes that we walked by dozens of times. Afterward, we were looking at them a little closer and noticed they were really cool pieces and wondered how we missed them all weekend...


----------



## jrapoza (Oct 30, 2019)

We had a great time.  The auction was a blast..  We look forward to doing it again in May.  The auction will become a permanent part of the TREXLERTOWN SWAP MEET.   I have received nothing but great PM reviews about it.  Please keep the PM's coming or phone me at 508-558-5129.  I don't monitor the Cabe on a regular basis.    Thank you, Joe.


----------



## JOEL (Oct 30, 2019)

The velofest management has killed that event, partly by moving to Saturday, and this year they stopped all selling in the parking lot. The market for road bikes has seriously declined anyway and they are not helping themselves by changing the rules. 

I do like the extended swap meet at the firehouse since I drive a long way. The auction was a nice addition too.


----------



## JOEL (Oct 30, 2019)

Here is the website to contact the velodrome. If you would like the velofest returned to Sunday, and parking lot selling allowed, it wouldn't hurt to let them know. Given the pathetic turnout this year they may be receptive to comments...









						Contact | Valley Preferred Cycling Center
					






					thevelodrome.com


----------



## jrapoza (Nov 5, 2019)

kingsting said:


> I loved the auction idea! Most of the stuff sold too.  My friend bought a couple of the bikes that we walked by dozens of times. Afterward, we were looking at them a little closer and noticed they were really cool pieces and wondered how we missed them all weekend...



Glad to hear you had a good time.  We look forward to seeing you in May.  Thank you for attending.


----------



## kingsting (Nov 11, 2019)

JOEL said:


> The velofest management has killed that event, partly by moving to Saturday, and this year they stopped all selling in the parking lot. The market for road bikes has seriously declined anyway and they are not helping themselves by changing the rules.




Velofest has always been on Saturday. The problem as I see it is that it used to be the first or second Saturday in October, not the last one in September. As you may have noticed, there weren't too many bike shops set up there vending - as they're still busy at the end of September. The fall Velodrome show used to have a high percentage of bike shops there unloading all kinds of goods for cheap but not in the last few years. 

The parking lot sales used to add to the fun of the show and some real good deals happened for both sellers and buyers in the wee hours of the morning. I understand why they frown upon it but they don't have to be such buttheads about it. Tearing for sale signs off of bikes and threatening to kick people out is a bit overkill. I saw security removing signs from our overflow bikes (more than once) even though we bought and paid for several spaces inside. We bring 50-60 bikes to sell at that show. It's not fun dragging them all in and out of there.


----------

